# San Sebastian, Spain



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

In mid-March, I'll be spending 7 days in San Sebastian. My wife and I will be staying with her sister, who has lived there for years. While the sister will no doubt know things to do and see in San Sebastian and nearby, can anyone here give me some further recommendations?

We'll be spending 3 days in Madrid afterward, but our time will be filled up with museums and shopping. Any recommendations?


----------



## sko (Jul 1, 2009)

I don't have anything to offer, but I'll be in San Sebastian this Summer, so if you find any gems, make sure you post them here when you get back!


----------



## satanama (Dec 11, 2003)

It depends on what you're interested on. Museums, you've got the Guggenheim museum (https://www.guggenheim-bilbao.es/visita_virtual/visita_virtual.php?idioma=en) in Bilbao (1:10 h from San Sebastian), the building itself is spectacular! I also like Jorge Oteiza's museum (https://www.museooteiza.org/) in Pamplona (no running in front of the bulls this time of the year, I'm afraid...) which is just 1 h away from San Sebastian, to say Oteiza was a genius is an understatement, what an incredibly creative mind! I love this museum A LOT, but make sure you call before and that you arrange a guide (it'll be so much more interesting!).

Tell me just what your interests are and I'll do my best to offer my suggestions! Just send me an e-mail (satanama at yahoo.com).

All the best

Iñaki


----------

